# Carrying a knife



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I read the knife laws laws... CHAPTER 269. CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC PEACE: Section 10, but I am unsure on the specifics.

I am a 16 year old girl and I live in the Springfield area so when I go to the movies late at night I usually carry a 2.5 inch knife. I don't know what kind of knife it is, it folds open, but not by a spring, it is not a gravity knife. I am not disturbing the piece or anything. I don't bring it to school either, so there is no reason to quote section J. I just want to be careful, women get mugged all of the time.

Is it illegal to carry? Is it illegal to carry it concealed? What is considered concealed?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hold on..let me go get my popcorn and juniormints....


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the knife unless you use it on someone, but plenty wrong with you. WTF are you going out "late at night" to a movie, I assume by yourself. You admit to carrying a knife and you know "women get mugged all the time". What's wrong with you. Stay home late at night or go with a large group of responsible people. Think Kid or you wont be around to enjoy your grandkids


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe its the return of Masscopguy....but then again he could qualify as a 16 yr old girl..


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

7costanza said:


> Maybe its the return of Masscopguy....but then again he could qualify as a 16 yr old girl..


biting my tongue...


----------



## Becks27 (Jun 24, 2008)

do you know how to use a knife? any training? if not, you're just carrying a weapon someone will take off you and potentially use against you while they're disturbing the "piece"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What exactly do you mean, when you say disturbing the " piece "....


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Is "disturbing the piece" the kids' new way of saying unholstering or breaking leather?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

16 y/o from Springfield carrying a 2.5" knife?? Bullshit, bitch you got a Glock 9 tucked in yer panties and a Sykes-Fairbairn in yer bra....


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> A folding pocket knife. How Ghetto-Fab. If you just carry a knife, with no kind of training in its proper use as a defensive weapon, odds are pretty good that it will wind up being used by your attacker to (a) aid in removing your clothing and/or (b) perform some amateur cosmetic surgery on your person. You'd be better off with a good pair of running shoes.
> 
> You're 16. Stay home and study. If you want to go out at night and have such fear for your safety, try going to a gym or taking karate lessons. *Get an FID & some training in pepper spray deployment, and when you turn 21 get a LTC and some firearms training*. Don't place yourself in situations where you will be at a disadvantage.


I really hope that she doesn't get an FID card or an LTC...she would be on here asking what she can and can not do with it...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

badgebunny said:


> I really hope that she doesn't get an FID card or an LTC...she would be on here asking what she can and can not do with it...


ha ha ...she wants to be Jodie Foster in The Brave One.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I guarentee you that if you carry a knife for protection you will get cut if you try and use it. Stay home, study hard and hold a quarter between your knee's


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

ChicWithBadge/Mechanixman? that you? You post this crap every time you're hanging out at Hutch's condo smoking butts and throwing them on the ground.


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

I am a 16 year old girl and I live in the Springfield area so .........so why aren't you home with your kids? WTF are my tax dollars going to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I registered just so that I could clarify some things about my simple post.

First off, I am not from Springfield, I am from the Springfield area. That is what it said in my original post. I am from a small town in the area.

I am not going to the movies by myself, I am going with groups of friends and I am not going to "stay home and study" cause some people are advising me to live in fear of what could happen.

I don't need your comments trashing me.

I wrote piece instead of peace... fuck you... I messed up...

I just wanted a simple question answered, I didn't need this.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooooh, this is gonna get good!

Tell you what, if you are dead set on carrying a knife, just make sure it isn't double edged (ie: a dagger or stilletto). That would be considered a dangerous weapon in and of itself and will get you in trouble.

Telling people to fuck off here, as pissed as you are, isn't really going to be good. Capiche? Good luck in your search for an edged weapon. Maybe one of those "First Blood" knives that Stallone carried, you know with the compass and the matches in the handle?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You don't come on a group and tell people FUCK YOU

Take your seat on the Ban Bus


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Harry...that was quick.....I was making my popcorn..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

She is still reading.

Last Activity: 5 Minutes Ago 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread Carrying a knife 
Join Date: 09-08-2008


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

FUCK YOU for missusing your power!!!! THAT STUPID FUCKER CALLED ME A douche bag!! FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Harry...do your thing..she must be running out of IP addresses...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kate43 said:


> FUCK YOU for missusing your power!!!! THAT STUPID FUCKER CALLED ME A douche bag!! FUCK YOU!!!


And we all know it GONE


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Lock the thread...or kate44 will be back in 20 mins...Love the kitten Wolfman..


----------

